# What new tutorials would you like to see??



## IanT (Sep 27, 2010)

What new tutorials would you like to see on SMF Tutorials?

We will be adding more tutorials shortly and if anyone would like to see any in particular or would like to submit a tutorial:idea:  please either post in this thread or email: [email protected] 

Thaaaaaaaaaaaank you !


----------



## Sibi (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd love to see a step by step tutorial on how to make a body butter


----------



## cwarren (Sep 27, 2010)

a creative way to deal with scraps or shreds of soap after we trim them..
and maybe how to re-batch..


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 28, 2010)

A successful rebatch.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 28, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> A successful rebatch.



  Thanks for the laugh.


I agree with cwarren and BakingNana. Also, I'd *love *to see a tutorial by Mayren on how to make sugar cubes.  

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... highlight=


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 28, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> BakingNana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooohhhh ya!  Either or both Mayren and Agriffin.   LOVELY stuff!


----------



## agriffin (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm really interested in seeing how it's done with the shreds...we all have tons of shreds around!  Well....I do anywho.


----------



## tomara (Sep 28, 2010)

Liquid soap making, laundry soaps, dish and dishwasher soaps.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm working on a better liquid soap tute.  And also how to formulate your own recipe...so you can use those when I'm done.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 29, 2010)

Sounds great to me. Thanks for offering. I'd like to learn how to make liquid soap.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank You Agriffin !


----------



## Hazel (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd also like to try making cream soap. It sounds wonderful and I'm sure my skin would love it.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 29, 2010)

Ohhhhh!!!  Cream soap would be awesome!  I've tried it once and it was a total bomb...I just gave up.  Maybe someone has tackled it and can do a tutorial for it.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2010)

I want to see: 
* how to make sugar scrub cubes with CP (omg I just figured out how to make these this morning but I definitely won't steal Mayren's thunder, if she wants to make a tutorial for it then I say go for it!)
CREAM!!! SOAP!!!!
how to make a lotion or body butter
or how to formulate your own lotion (using more common ingredients like e-wax and not some crazy off the wall stuff unless necessary).


If you are looking for ideas...
* lip balm
* solid lotion bars
* balms
lotions
making eo blends
ice candles 
... I'll think this over and get back to you. lol



I might be able to help you with a tutorial if you want? I'm scared to say this...! I've never done it before! But I can try if you want. I put a star by the ones I know how to do.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 1, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> I want to see:
> * how to make sugar scrub cubes with CP (omg I just figured out how to make these this morning but I definitely won't steal Mayren's thunder, if she wants to make a tutorial for it then I say go for it!)
> CREAM!!! SOAP!!!!
> how to make a lotion or body butter
> ...



Oh Tash!  EO blending...please!!!!!

Ian, Mike had a good laundry soap tutorial a while back.  Maybe you could find that.


----------



## Mayren (Oct 2, 2010)

sorry - no longer allowing my recipe on this forum. 
PM only on this forum if you wish to discuss.


----------



## IanT (Oct 13, 2010)

Mayren- that is awesome! seems the community has called out to you for your excellent work!

Where did you post your methods? (I fear ive lost the link to the thread in the multitudes of posts on the forum) 

EDIT wait... Im a doof I found it !! How did I miss that thread!!! beautiful!!!)...



.......and would you allow the tutorial to be added to the SMF tutorials directory? 

Anyone who wants to contribute receives free advertising on the site, I can link to your business, homepage or any other associated link you like to draw more traffic to your endeavors... you of course would be credited as the author on the page etc....

Anyone who wants to contribute can either contact me through this thread, PM, or by emailing [email protected]

I have a few I am going to be cataloging in the next few days so I will keep everyone posted on updates! I am also adding more items to the FAQ!


----------



## Mayren (Oct 15, 2010)

See previous post IanT


----------



## babygirl (Oct 16, 2010)

I would love to see a tut on lip balms and sugar scrubs. I would love to learn how to make sugar scrubs like the ones on this site here http://www.sugarcandiebeautybar.com/ I love their scrubs.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2010)

Mayren, I saw on the original thread that you said someone needs to apologize to you, do they know who they are? Maybe they don't know they offended you! (it wasn't me, was it?!)


----------



## Hazel (Oct 16, 2010)

babygirl said:
			
		

> I would love to see a tut on lip balms and sugar scrubs. I would love to learn how to make sugar scrubs like the ones on this site here http://www.sugarcandiebeautybar.com/ I love their scrubs.



That is a festive site. It's very creative what they've done with the scrubs.

You can do similar scrubs. Just use a foaming bath whip base and add in extra oils plus colorants and fragrances. If you check out their ingredient list and compare it to foaming bath whip, you'll understand what I mean.  :wink: 

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... +Bath+Whip


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 16, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> Mayren, I saw on the original thread that you said someone needs to apologize to you, do they know who they are? Maybe they don't know they offended you! (it wasn't me, was it?!)



...and I hope it wasn't me!!?!


----------



## IanT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks for the ideas and suggestions! 
I am going to take everyones ideas into account for sure! I will be compiling a master list and either make/find&request use of the tutorials everyone wants to see

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

about the whole Mayren thing.... Might just be me but I think sometimes people just need to grow a set of friggin BALLS and stop getting their feelings hurt over some BS (I mean...I love you all but this is an online community and I have a life, so if someone says something messed up or whatever.. Im like whatever, its online.. not "real" life and dismiss it as such)..., no idea what happened... dont much care to tell you the truth, if I tried to keep track of all the drama on the forum my head would explode. 

sorry if that was a lil brash but just had to say it ..

Its a great idea and Im going to try the idea myself and write my own tutorial/pics, so fret not... the info is not lost 






 8)


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 17, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> Sweet! Thanks for the ideas and suggestions!
> I am going to take everyones ideas into account for sure! I will be compiling a master list and either make/find&request use of the tutorials everyone wants to see
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



 I like what you said.


----------



## Mayren (Oct 18, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> Sweet! Thanks for the ideas and suggestions!
> I am going to take everyones ideas into account for sure! I will be compiling a master list and either make/find&request use of the tutorials everyone wants to see
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Please do not post my recipe or method on this forum or in it's
tutorial section.  I do not allow it.


----------



## IanT (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions for what tutorials you would like to see, I will be glad to acquire permission from the respective authors of such tutorials if I can find some that are quality-written.

Some of you have contacted me through PM and expressed a desire to write some of them and you are more than welcome to it! The tutorials will be displayed at SMFtutorials.com and if you have a banner, blog or other business I would be happy to provide forever-free advertising (and links to each respective online venue) on the page your tutorial is displayed on along with a blurb that credits you as the author of your work. See the site for examples of how I credit the respective authors.


----------

